# Burke, Monday January 7th



## from_the_NEK (Jan 2, 2013)

Assuming I can get Monday off (it IS my birthday), anyone want to join me at Burke?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 4, 2013)

I may go to Jay instead on Monday. Especially if they piick up another 6+ inches Sunday and Sunday night. It is going to be really cold so I should have the Mtn to myself


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe.  I'm taking the day off.  Depends how far my daughter can tolerate driving!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe.  I'm taking the day off.  Depends how far my daughter can tolerate driving!

the forecast has shifted substantially and the winds have ratcheted down.  the models are in conflict.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2013)

nix that.  replan for Loon


----------

